# "Cmh" And "Shifa" Among Other "Sub-Standard" Medical Colleges, Seriously Warned By PMDC



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

*"Cmh" And "Shifa" Among Other "Sub-Standard" Medical Colleges, Seriously Warned By PMDC*

*CMH Medical and Dental College* was *WARNED *by PMDC on 25th February 2014. They labelled CMH as having a "Non Functional Hospital" and, asked them to bring their hospital up to the standards and requirements of PMDC. 

PMDC warns medical colleges with non-functional hospitals - thenews.com.pk

Having failed to rectify the concerns of PMDC, they have been warned again on 13th August 2014. Now, if they fail to satify PMDC by December 2014, they will be banned.

PMDC plans action against substandard medical colleges - thenews.com.pk

CMH, FUMC, Wah, IIMDC and Others were labelled "*Sub-Standard*" by PMDC.
*
Shifa Medical College * is also having "Serious" issues about it's *RECOGNITION *from PMDC. PMDC states that, Shifa Tameer e Millat University is NOT recognized by PMDC and, the graduates of Shifa will not be NOT registered with PMDC. Hence, their degree is NOT recognized by PMDC as of now.

http://www.pmdc.org.pk/Portals/0/Annoc/public notice 23-1-14.pdf


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

So we are not supposed to apply in shifa....:O thats so shocking. Is this valid news???

- - - Updated - - -

woah dude hold on!!! SHifa is not even mentioned in those colleges if u read the link newspaper. we cant believe that small piece of newspaper headline that says about shifa. In fact it seems very unauthorized. I dont know but it seems I got to ask PMDC

- - - Updated - - -

Look at these links: http://www.pmdc.org.pk/NOTRECOGNIZED/tabid/363/Default.aspx

http://www.pmdc.org.pk/STOPADMISSION/tabid/362/Default.aspx

These are from the official website of PMDC


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

Cmh is under army and is well organised. Its not going anywhere


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

yeah I guess so....I have seen the website of PMDC and there is no such warning for shifa and CMH. But I guess in the newspaper CMH is mentioned. I am not sure u can check. I thought shifa would also be mentioned but it isnt if u check the list. Yeah I heard that CMH is well recognized. Strange that they got warning from PMDC. well lets just hope for the best inshaAllah.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Eman Farrukh said:


> So we are not supposed to apply in shifa....:O thats so shocking. Is this valid news???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


These links state only those medical colleges that have ALREADY BEEN BANNED. However, CMH is not banned as of yet and has been warned tge aexond time. If it fails to improve their clinical side in compliance by December 2014, then they will face the ban. As for Shifa, I have attached an official notification from PMDC website in my original post and will post once again as well.

- - - Updated - - -



Danish.sohail said:


> Cmh is under army and is well organised. Its not going anywhere


No that is NOT true since, PMDC isn't under army. Do you know there is also a CMH Medical College in Quetta which is not recognized by PMDC too.

- - - Updated - - -



Eman Farrukh said:


> yeah I guess so....I have seen the website of PMDC and there is no such warning for shifa and CMH. But I guess in the newspaper CMH is mentioned. I am not sure u can check. I thought shifa would also be mentioned but it isnt if u check the list. Yeah I heard that CMH is well recognized. Strange that they got warning from PMDC. well lets just hope for the best inshaAllah.


If you see the last link that I mentioned, it is from PMDC website. It is the official notification to Shifa. And, CMH indeed has been WARNED along with others. They have beeb warned TWICE.

- - - Updated - - -

SHIFA and CMH Medical College have been WARNED and not banned as of yet. PMDC has warned CMH to rectify all the concerns they have regarding the 'Non Functional' Hospital that they have, till December 2014. If they don't satisfy PMDC by then, then CMH might face a BAN. 

Shifa on the other hand has another issue. They were previously affiliated with Bahria University whuch was recognized by PMDC but, now it is affiliated with Shifa Tameer e Millat University which is NOT recognized by PMDC. The notification I gave in my first post, is a link from the PMDC website.

- - - Updated - - -

Here is the PMDC notification on Shifa, taken from PMDC website. 

http://www.pmdc.org.pk/Portals/0/Ann... 23-1-14.pdf

As for the NEWSPAPER stating the WARNING to CMH and Others. Let me tell you people, WARNINGS ARE ISSUED AS A "PRESS RELEASE" not as a Notification. The one Shifa got was not a warning, it was a notification by PMDC.

- - - Updated - - -

Here is another NEWSPAPER who has published the same Press Release by PMDC about the warnings to CMH, FUMC, Wah and Others.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1088699


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

Great , so we can't apply to any university now can we? All the decent ones are "banned".Am I doomed to waste an entire year?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

mkuser said:


> Great , so we can't apply to any university now can we? All the decent ones are "banned".Am I doomed to waste an entire year?


Brother, you should reconsider your definition of decent. How can a Medical School which is getting warning from PMDC of either having a 'Non Functional' Hospital or 'Not having it's degree awarding university recognized' be decent at all.  You should reconsider. 

The TOP bracket Medical Schools in the current scenario are AKU in Sindh and Shalamar in Punjab, followed by FMH and LMDC.


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

Shifa was my last option. Now will have to invest an entire year and repeat. And still it won't make a difference , as the merit stands so high.Everything is ruined. :'(


----------



## Sadia Q (Sep 4, 2014)

Is CMH better or AMC? And what is FMH?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Sadia Q said:


> Is CMH better or AMC? And what is FMH?


CMH is NOT better than AMC. FMH is a private medical college under UHS. FMH stands for Fatima Memorial Hospital College of Medicine & Dentistry.

- - - Updated - - -



mkuser said:


> Shifa was my last option. Now will have to invest an entire year and repeat. And still it won't make a difference , as the merit stands so high.Everything is ruined. :'(


Trust Allah. He decides tge best for us.  Don't loose hope.


----------



## Sadia Q (Sep 4, 2014)

So, what are the best private medical universities in Lahore/Pindi/Islamabad that also have a hostel?


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

Sadia Q said:


> So, what are the best private medical universities in Lahore/Pindi/Islamabad that also have a hostel?


FMH, LMDC, Shalimar and Cmh but cmh have issues, i have to ask cmh management about this issue


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

PMDC's notice to Shifa*

http://www.pmdc.org.pk/Portals/0/Annoc/public notice 23-1-14.pdf


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

So its just a notice I mean that does not mean we should not get admission in shifa right??? Its just a notice right not warning???
I hope shifa affiliate themselves with bahria


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Eman Farrukh said:


> So its just a notice I mean that does not mean we should not get admission in shifa right??? Its just a notice right not warning???


A "Notice" is more serious than a "Warning". A warning is for those medical colleges, whom PMDC feels are deficient and want them to improve. Like, CMH has been warned to improve their clinical side till December 2014 or else, they could face a ban. A notice is for those who have already done something against the rules of PMDC. Like Shifa has already been affiliated with a university that is not recognized by PMDC.

See this notice to Shifa:
http://www.pmdc.org.pk/Portals/0/Annoc/public notice 23-1-14.pdf

It clearly says that, the degrees of Shifa which will be awarded by Shifa Tameer e Millat University are NOT recognized by PMDC, and those graduates will not be registered with PMDC.

I would also like to tell you that, Shifa was previously affiliated with Bahria University which was affiliated with PMDC and then changed it's affiliation to Shifa Tameer e Millat University last year or so, which is NOT recognized by PMDC. So, the issue is indeed serious.

- - - Updated - - -

Well, it was my duty to inform you all, my juniors.  I don't want people to suffer later. Other than that, you all can make a better decision for yourselves.


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh god that is so bad  anyways I have emailed PMDC related to this. because I have checked their website several times. yes indeed shifa tameer milat university is not recognized by PMDC but why is shifa college of medicine recognized? isnt that so strange? :? they should have at least updated in their website.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Eman Farrukh said:


> Oh god that is so bad  anyways I have emailed PMDC related to this. because I have checked their website several times. yes indeed shifa tameer milat university is not recognized by PMDC but why is shifa college of medicine recognized? isnt that so strange? :? they should have at least updated in their website.


Yaar, some medical colleges have made medical education, a joke.  However, I pray they sort their issues because I have friends in Shifa, and I don't want them to suffer. That page showing recognition of Shifa College of Medicine is old, from the time when Shifa was affiliated with Bahria University as Bahria was recognized by PMDC. Now, Shifa is affiliated with Shifa Tameer e Millat University and it is NOT recognized by PMDC.


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

This is so hurtful. I have asked PMDC. I will inform u guys if i get any response. May Allah help all of the students in these colleges and those who are going to apply there.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Eman Farrukh said:


> This is so hurtful. I have asked PMDC. I will inform u guys if i get any response. May Allah help all of the students in these colleges and those who are going to apply there.


Don't worry.  Just pray that all these medical colleges sort their issues with PMDC, as soon as possible. Don't loose hope.  BTW I doubt PMDC would reply on email. Call them up on Monday.


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/story.php?story_fbid=705058966214334&id=613831265337105

Masterh , is just spreading baseless rumours. 

The link shows all the hospitals + medical institutes approved by PMDC . Shifa is named, along with FMDC(which was banned last December). You can guess how outdated , those links this masterh character is revealing are.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

mkuser said:


> https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/story.php?story_fbid=705058966214334&id=613831265337105
> 
> Masterh , is just spreading baseless rumours.
> 
> The link shows all the hospitals + medical institutes approved by PMDC . Shifa is named, along with FMDC(which was banned last December). You can guess how outdated , those links this masterh character is revealing are.


My dear brother, first of all Facebook is NOT an official source. The sources and links that I gave were from PMDC's own website or newspapers 

Secondly, the link you shared and that list is of the *Approved Hospitals for HouseJob/Internship. *It has no relation whatsoever with the undergraduate medical education nor is it a list of recognized medical colleges for imparting MBBS or BDS education. Please read the whole thing that you just shared yourself, before posting it. 

- - - Updated - - -

Shifa is still having trouble with PMDC and so are CMH, Wah, FUMC and others. 

- - - Updated - - -

FYI, there are a lot of hospitals which are not recognized for MBBS and BDS but, are still recognized for House Job/Internship by PMDC.  There is a difference.


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

I give up. 
It's impossible to convince an 'genius' that he is wrong. You can't even see that the name of the colleges is mentioned along with the hospital (so clearly it is a mistake).

I guess we should all just apply to Shalamar. Just shut down all the medical colleges in the world with the exception of Shalamar. Because only one college is worthy of teaching medicine and that is Shalamar. I'll contact PMDC and tell them to ban all colleges except Shalamar. 

So everyone who is enrolled in any other college in the world , know that your college is pathetic and ONLY Shalamar is a great college. 

Masterh, you are my senior , and I respect you. But your bias towards your college is childish. You may not be able to see it , but it's annoying.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

mkuser said:


> I give up.
> It's impossible to convince an 'genius' that he is wrong. You can't even see that the name of the colleges is mentioned along with the hospital (so clearly it is a mistake).
> 
> I guess we should all just apply to Shalamar. Just shut down all the medical colleges in the world with the exception of Shalamar. Because only one college is worthy of teaching medicine and that is Shalamar. I'll contact PMDC and tell them to ban all colleges except Shalamar.
> ...


WHAT? :? I guess more than me or anyone else you should convince and ask PMDC. It's you who is acting childish, my friend.  I have not stated anything out of delusion or personal bias. It's the colleges and the problems with them, due to which PMDC has issued notices and warnings to them. Come on, tell me, did I ask Shifa to de-affiliate itself from Bahria (already recognized by PMDC) and affiliate itself with Shifa Tameer e Millat University (NOT recognized by PMDC). It was my job to tell people about what's going on with PMDC. If you want to shut your eyes and close your ears, it's up to you.

I am just astonished that, people won't believe an OFFICIAL NOTICE about Shifa, present on PMDC's own website. 

Apart from that, you should contact this member "http://medstudentz.com/members/__________-43811.html", who on this forum wrote on 5th September, that he/she contacted Shifa and they confirmed that they are indeed having problems with PMDC.

It's not my future, it's your future now. From my side, I am not stopping anyone to apply to any college or to not take admission in any, am I? I am just telling the truth, so that people would know. I don't even care, if you would go to any D-Grade Medical College in Ethopia. It's your life, I can't stop anyone. The purpose of all this was to provide INFORMATION. 

And, again as far as the link you mentioned is concerned. Please re-read the top of the FB post, it says "*APPROVED HOSPITALS FOR HOUSE JOB/INTERNSHIP*". And, you claim to respect me as a senior, so my dear friend, my experience, knowledge and opinion as a "much senior", carry a lot more weightage than you. 

- - - Updated - - -

And you my brother, should definitely NOT apply to Shalamar. Neither is anyone forcing you to.

In the end I would say, *BHALLAI KA ZAMANA HI NAE HAI*..


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

Jazakallah khair!

Thankyou for providing us with this useful piece of information. You truly are a wonderful human being. The world needs more people like you. But since you have already informed us (and labelled every college as unworthy), I believe it's best you go study for your prof. 
I doubt Shalamar will award you any marks for advertisement on social media.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

mkuser said:


> Jazakallah khair!
> 
> Thankyou for providing us with this useful piece of information. You truly are a wonderful human being. The world needs more people like you. But since you have already informed us (and labelled every college as unworthy), I believe it's best you go study for your prof.
> I doubt Shalamar will award you any marks for advertisement on social media.


PMDC has labelled them, I haven't. And, thank you. :cool!:

You have totally lost it buddy.  

You don't have any right to command me. Maybe, you should go back to the basics and learn how to respect your elders. And, please go get a life. Best of luck!


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

Wasn't commanding just suggesting.
As you so eloquently put it *BHALLAI KA ZAMANA NAI HAI*

but if you want to answer gratititude by being rude , then it's your business.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

mkuser said:


> Wasn't commanding just suggesting.
> As you so eloquently put it *BHALLAI KA ZAMANA NAI HAI*
> 
> but if you want to answer gratititude by being rude , then it's your business.


Waqai, bhallai ka zamana nae hai.. I wasn't rude at all. It was you who was being irrational and rough. Your should re-read your previous posts. :/


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

masterh said:


> Waqai, bhallai ka zamana nae hai.. I wasn't rude at all. It was you who was being irrational and rough. Your should re-read your previous posts. :/


' You have totally lost it buddy '
yeah, that's not rude at all
Another pne of your rude remarks and i'll report you. *STAY ON TOPIC*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

mkuser said:


> ' You have totally lost it buddy '
> yeah, that's not rude at all
> Another pne of your rude remarks and i'll report you. *STAY ON TOPIC*


Didn't you notice a P) after that "you have lost it"? There is indeed a reason for using smileys.  

Are you threatening me? There are tons of things from you that I can report on. But, I am not immature.

- - - Updated - - -

And, I used "*Buddy*" as well.


----------

